# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Endstadium !?

## Orko65

Hallo, 

ich lese seit einiger Zeit hier im Forum mit und muss heute mal selber was schreiben.
Mein Vater ( 56 Jahre ) hat vor 2 Jahren die Dg. Prostata CA mit Knochenmetastasen Becken, LWS, HWS, BWS , Schulter, Oberarm , Rippen etc bekommen. Zuerst erfolgte eine Behandlung mit Hormonspritzen, was für ca. 6 Monate half. Kurz danach wurde eine Chemo durchgeführt, aber ohne großartigen Erfolg. Der PSA Wert war immer nur kurzfristig etwas gesunken. Mittlerweile ist er wieder bei über 800 !!!! 
Seit Nov. 2011 ging es immer weiter bergab. Mein Vater hat viel an Gewicht verloren, war bzw ist desinteressiert, spricht wenig bis gar nicht mehr, kann nur noch schlecht und unter Schmerzen wenige Meter laufen. Dann traten jetz Taubheitsgefühle im Gesicht auf und es wurde vor 1 Woche ein MRT vom Kopf durchgeführt . Ergebnis: Hirnmetastasen :-(((  Lunge und Leber sind vermutlich auch befallen. 
Jetzt hat er innerhalb von 4 Tagen extrem abgebaut, liegt nur noch im Bett, schläft oder döst vor sich hin, hat starke Spachstörungen, gelbes Gesicht, blutunterlaufende Augen und kann seit heute Früh auch nicht mehr laufen. Wir haben ihn jetzt in ein Krankenhaus gebracht , wo er zur Zeit untersucht wird. Am Nachmittag will die Ärztin uns mitteilen, ob überhaupt noch eine Therapie gemacht wird , z.B. Strahlentherapie.  Essen und trinken tut mein Vater seit einigen Tagen auch nicht mehr wirklich. 
Für mich sieht es so aus, dass er kurz vorm sterben steht. :-( Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht ? 
Es ist einfach schrecklich zu sehen, wie ein geliebter Mensch so leiden muss.

----------


## tom aus lu

Hallo,

einen geliebten Menschen zu verlieren ist Schrecklich, macht traurig und wütend. Es ist die Macht- und Hilflosigkeit die Angehörige verzweifeln lässt. 

Entscheidend ist wie dein Vater seine Lage selbst beurteilt. Macht er sich noch Hoffnung oder ist er bereits in der Phase in dem er sein Schicksal akzeptiert und als unausweichlich betrachtet? Wichtig ist, dass deine Angehörigen und du sein Wille akzeptieren und ihm Halt gebt. Halt und Unterstützung so weit es eben möglich ist. Auch solltet ihr frühzeitig professionelle Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen. Denkbar wäre eine Unterstützung durch eine ambulante Hospizpflege oder wenn ganz nötig auch eine Unterbringung in einem Hospiz.  Hier wird gezielt auf die Bedürfnisse schwerst kranker Menschen eingegangen mit dem Ziel eine möglichst schmerzfreie, letzte Lebensphase zu ermöglichen. Auch du und deine Angehörigen werden in dieser schwierigen Situation betreut und erfahren den Austausch mit Angehörigen in der gleichen Situation. 

Rede über deine Situation und beschreibe auch deine Ängste und Wünsche, auch deinem Vater gegenüber. 

Die Wochen und Monate werden sicherlich nicht einfach, nur erträglicher sofern du das Thema Sterben nicht tabuisierst. 

Alles Gute!

Tom

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Orko65,

Tom hat es schon auf den Punkt gebracht. In dieser schwierigen Situation ist eine Betreuung in einem Hospiz empfehlenswert. Bitte, *hier* nähere Informationen lesen. Alles Gute für Deinen Vater.
Gruß Harald.

----------


## liebom

Zunächst mein Beileid. Die kommende Zeit wird sicher schwer und ich wünsche dir alle Kraft, die du brauchst um damit fertig zu werden. Kann mich lu nur anschließen, ihr solltet mit ihm reden und auch seine Wünsche erfragen. Manchmal ist das sehr schwer über den möglichen Tod zu reden, aber nur so kann man die Zeit irgendwie überstehen und deinem Vater so angenehm wie möglich machen

----------


## Orko65

Mein Papa ist am 5.10.12 von uns gegangen.  :-( 

Wenn die Kraft zu Ende geht, ist es kein Sterben, es ist Erlösung. 

Er wird für immer in unseren Herzen weiterleben. 

Allen Betroffenen und Angehörigen alles erdenklich Gute für den Kampf gegen den Krebs.

----------


## Harald_1933

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid. Mit Deiner Aussage "Er wird für immer in unseren Herzen weiterleben" hast Du offenbart, wie wichtig Dir Dein Vater war.

*"Den Tod fürchten die am wenigsten, deren Leben den meisten Wert hat"
*(Immanuel Kant)

----------


## icharmer

Wie schlimm das klingt. Zwischen Deinem ersten Thread und der möglichen Aussicht auf Hoffnung und seinem Ende liegen nur vier Tage. Ich hoffe, ihr konntet die Zeit nutzen, um Euch voneinander zu verabschieden und Euch die Hoffnung auf ein Wiedersehen zu lassen - irgendwann. 
Mein aufrichtiges Beileid auch von meiner Seite.

----------

